# What have you beaten with your Cruze?



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I went up on my buddies 07 civic lx and pulled on him, and an old del sol. That was before the tune, with just the CAI. Haven't gotten to run anyone since my tune, though.


----------



## FilipinoUSMarine (Sep 9, 2011)

Ive beaten a early 2000 model GMC envoy in my Cruze Eco A/T. LMAO!:biglaugha:


----------



## 03glock (Sep 5, 2011)

Nothing... To me its not worth it.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

WRX (loaded limited auto) from 20-120MPH... me by 1 car.

S2000 from a stop... did it twice to 50mph only, was ahead by a half a car each time

Both of these I blame sh!tty drivers cause I should of lost...


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

limited360 said:


> WRX (loaded limited auto) from 20-120MPH... me by 1 car.
> 
> S2000 from a stop... did it twice to 50mph only, was ahead by a half a car each time
> 
> Both of these I blame sh!tty drivers cause I should of lost...


very true


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

I beat a lifted single cab 03 silverado lmao.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Believe or not i smashed a 2005 Mercedes 300. The driver was horrible


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I beat a reckless driver, she was like 80 years old, changing lanes randomly doing 15 under the posted limit and almost clipped me twice. I only passed her because of the dangerous conditions she was causing.

When I passed her I looked over and she was picking her nose.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Dude that's funny, Ya gotta watch out for the OLD Folks!!! I had a friend tell me recently, that he had a OLD lady pass him in Maryland driving a Ferrari. He said he saw her coming in his side view, so he sped up and said he laghued hsi head off when he saw a old lady, probably in her 80"s sittign up on the wheel, holdign it at the 
10 - 2 position, he said she was dong way better than 100.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Lets see..

2011 Camaro RS: I won on a redlight.. haha
** rematch after my trifecta tune** his best of a 12.6 to my 12.8 in 1000'. Sadly i didn't have that 12.8 run against him. IC was heat soaked something terrible when we squared off, but beating him is attainable. 

Some old fast and furious eclipse





older chevy truck.. I lost by about 7 tenths





new chevy truck.. i think he had narcolepsy or something





2005 Honda Civic Si.. it was close but he couldn't make up the lost ground. I was also trying out my links for the rear for the first time with him. I didn't have my RPM's high enough and bogged the engine because it had so much bite. I learned my lesson though and the next pass had a [email protected]





And although this is NOT a win, (Its me getting spanked by a 350z). This is video of the fastest posted 1000' time currently for a chevy Cruze. Ignore my buddy in the video, he says its a 12.97.. its a 12.87


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

keveburd said:


> I beat a reckless driver, she was like 80 years old, changing lanes randomly doing 15 under the posted limit and almost clipped me twice. I only passed her because of the dangerous conditions she was causing.
> 
> When I passed her I looked over and she was picking her nose.


did you flash the hazards?


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Mostly mouthy boyfriends, but occasionally women, children, and dogs if I'm drunk enough.








.......oh, we're talking about racing... crap.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Mostly mouthy boyfriends, but occasionally women, children, and dogs if I'm drunk enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never fail to impress me, Lucy, lol.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Mostly mouthy boyfriends, but occasionally women, children, and dogs if I'm drunk enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've beaten my Oscar Mayer before. I don't recommend it while passing semi-trucks unless you want to put on a show.


...what a second. The OP said with your cruze and not in it.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

wow.


----------



## BV LTZ (May 26, 2011)

I beat anything coming up in the right lane when on the on-ramp! Love that turbo....


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had 2 wins - Hummer H1 and a slower Cruze and decided to retire my beast. I mean.............what's left??? The guy on the Trek 1.2 got an unfair jump on me.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

boats4life said:


> You never fail to impress me, Lucy, lol.


Aww, thank you.  Though, I do think Crewz's post is more impressive than mine. After all, to abuse a hot dog that much and still avoid getting condiments all over his cloth dash... I am amazed.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Aww, thank you.  Though, I do think Crewz's post is more impressive than mine. After all, to abuse a hot dog that much and still avoid getting condiments all over his cloth dash... I am amazed.


True, I may have posted too early! Lol


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Aww, thank you.  Though, I do think Crewz's post is more impressive than mine. After all, to abuse a hot dog that much and still avoid getting condiments all over his cloth dash... I am amazed.


Whoa... mental image i simply don't want...


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Aww, thank you.  Though, I do think Crewz's post is more impressive than mine. After all, to abuse a hot dog that much and still avoid getting condiments all over his cloth dash... I am amazed.


I don't recommend it cause you take the risk of getting condiments on your seat, dash, underside of your steering wheel or headliner. Just be sure to keep plenty of napkins on hand or be prepared to use the tube sock off your foot. A good pair of sunglasses are necessary for eye protection, for the safety of other drivers and for looking extra cool.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Just be sure to keep plenty of napkins on hand.


That's what the cubby on the dash is for, lol.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That's what the cubby on the dash is for, lol.


LOL, well, mine doesn't have the cubby, but a speaker. I hear chocolate is great afterwards, so the next best thing is to swing by your favorite drive-thru for lots of napkins and a treat.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That's what the cubby on the dash is for, lol.


That sort of creates a double entendre for the term "auxiliary glove box", doesn't it?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> That sort of creates a double entendre for the term "auxiliary glove box", doesn't it?


Hahaha!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I have beaten a 2011 Civic.


And that's it.


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have went up against my brothers 04 jetta tdi. I pull on him pretty good at any speed as long as my rpms are up. We did a pull in 4th gear starting at like 35 mph so about 1800 rpm maybe, and he walked away from me which we both new he would as he has max tq of 180 and is flat from 1900 rpm up. (hp is 100 at about 3700 maybe??)
But at the same speed I can be in 2nd (he has to be in 3rd) and I will walk on him pretty good.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

funny everyone says theyve raced newer civics,go find an older civic hatch then try again.single cams will pull on the cruze,atleast in cali they will in the midwest probably not cause noone nows how to tune a car there lol jk


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I smoked some dude from a redlight in a 2000 maxima.. He decided to floor it out the gate and once I heard that I gunned it.. somehow I ended up ahead of him in his 3.0L V6... closest thing I got to a real race though haha.

Oh yeah, some chick in another cruze LT flat out dusted me from a toll both on I-95. In fact, she dusted EVERYONE


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Beat a 3.0 also and mashed on a 2.5rs( kids got an intake and a Sti exhaust and thinks he's fast) beat on him with a leater less cubic inch and 2 more doors felt pretty good seeing I was still getting like 39mpg


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

2 turtles, 1 snail and an old man with a walker. 

Honestly haven't done anything, but I think I can bag the above 3


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> funny everyone says theyve raced newer civics,go find an older civic hatch then try again.single cams will pull on the cruze,atleast in cali they will in the midwest probably not cause noone nows how to tune a car there lol jk


Actually not. I ran my friend in his hatch. built zc with header back..rotas on tanabi coilover..hondata tuned. I pulled him hard and kept pulling til he got off.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

tehcor said:


> I pulled him hard and kept pulling til he got off.


That sounds dirty, lol....


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Actually not. I ran my friend in his hatch. built zc with header back..rotas on tanabi coilover..hondata tuned. I pulled him hard and kept pulling til he got off.


a built zc,what was done to the motor,cause truthfully i cant even beat a ls nonvtec regardless the car is fully stripped and has a few motor parts ie cams,fuel rail,buddyclub header,type r mainfold, and a high comp lsv pulls on me but hey idk if they wanna get smoked my vw is in the garage


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> a built zc,what was done to the motor,cause truthfully i cant even beat a ls nonvtec regardless the car is fully stripped and has a few motor parts ie cams,fuel rail,buddyclub header,type r mainfold, and a high comp lsv pulls on me but hey idk if they wanna get smoked my vw is in the garage


 I'm not 100% sure. It's my friends little brother. I know he has his head ported and polished.. And higher compression pistons..valves..retainers...the whole bottom end. not sure what header he has or exhaust type.. I honestly dont give a **** about Honda's unless it's a real Type R or I see a big front mount.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

tehcor said:


> I'm not 100% sure. It's my friends little brother. I know he has his head ported and polished.. And higher compression pistons..valves..retainers...the whole bottom end. not sure what header he has or exhaust type.. I honestly dont give a **** about Honda's unless it's a real Type R or I see a big front mount.


honestly drag racing is all driver too,ive seen my buddy in a that ls novtec smoke type rs,so all in all its skill not the car


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That sounds dirty, lol....


 bahahaha it does..I just realized that :lol:


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> honestly drag racing is all driver too,ive seen my buddy in a that ls novtec smoke type rs,so all in all its skill not the car


 well obviously...but he knows how to drive. he runs his car hard and we went from a 30 roll. kinda hard unless you miss shift..which he said he didn't.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the cruze is most defiently not a straight line car,unless for some weird reason a 1.4 is 5 cars faster than mine.which i highley doubt,i can beat a 2011 civic by 3 cars but a darn single cam eg coupe with just a d16 head and headers pulls me by 3 cars,if i was big into drag racing idd trade my car for a newer si hatch


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> the cruze is most defiently not a straight line car,unless for some weird reason a 1.4 is 5 cars faster than mine.which i highley doubt,i can beat a 2011 civic by 3 cars but a darn single cam eg coupe with just a d16 head and headers pulls me by 3 cars,if i was big into drag racing idd trade my car for a newer si hatch


1.8 is a turd in comparison!


Beat a 93 Si Hatch with full bolt ons... - buddy of mine...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im pretty sure where ever everyone is from has really slow hondas then,cause this guys single cam will beat k20,but then again why do i care if my 40 mpg ls cant beat anything,i own a 10.5 sec bug


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> im pretty sure where ever everyone is from has really slow hondas then,cause this guys single cam will beat k20,but then again why do i care if my 40 mpg ls cant beat anything,i own a 10.5 sec bug


I just laugh.. I got 48.9mpg on my 45 mile commute which had me sitting in stop and go traffic for over 25 minutes... yet I can still pull on some cars that I shouldn't be able to in this type of car...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I just laugh.. I got 48.9mpg on my 45 mile commute which had me sitting in stop and go traffic for over 25 minutes... yet I can still pull on some cars that I shouldn't be able to in this type of car...


lol i feel like i get horrible mileage but 30mpg city is really good,even 24 is still good lol


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I just laugh.. I got 48.9mpg on my 45 mile commute which had me sitting in stop and go traffic for over 25 minutes... yet I can still pull on some cars that I shouldn't be able to in this type of car...


 I noticed that too. I finally ran into a guy that lives in my apartments that has a 08 or 09 vw gti. we had clear roads at night and we did a 40 roll. Im not sure what he has as I havent had a chance to see him..but he has atleast wheels suspension exhaust intake fmic. He only pulled me buy 3/4 of a car or so. I cant wait to get this tune in this weekend and run him again.



jakkaroo said:


> lol i feel like i get horrible mileage but 30mpg city is really good,even 24 is still good lol


I used to get 15 in my EVO. 3 times the MPG is god sent to me. Im also making 1/3 the power though :th_thumbsdownsm:


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

This thing may not be a racer, but the mid-range torque in this car is CRAZY... If your rolling at 30 mph, you can leave any 4 cyl car on the road in the dust at the snap of a finger


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i say post vids on a track or it never happen


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

I was in Berlin. Ohio a couple weeks ago and blew the wheels off an Amish buggy on Main Street.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

I back limited360 feels good to get 40mph while doing work on some other 4cyls Great economy car not saying it's a racer but it holds it's own


----------



## Brezerker (Aug 26, 2011)

a few days after i did my TRIFECTA tune i had been waiting to find johnny rice racer at a light and my waiting paid off...was at a light and my wife was in the car and we were next to an SRT4 and i asked him how much boost he was running the kid answered 16 pounds,and i said I'm running 22 he looked at me with a blank look and said that it turbo i said yup...anyways light turned green and i pulled hime 1&2 about half way through 3rd he got me but i think with a little more out of these CRUZES the car could hold its own with almost anything it comes up against in its own class so to speak


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Pulled on a 09 Charger today from a dig!  had to be a V6...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I pulled on a Honda Civic Si on the I-495 Wilmington bypass last night.. we were both doing 60 and he decided to speed up. Little did he know I have the trifecta tune... left him in the dust


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> I pulled on a Honda Civic Si on the I-495 Wilmington bypass last night.. we were both doing 60 and he decided to speed up. Little did he know I have the trifecta tune... left him in the dust


Year?




Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen a few SIs try to run me, but only one actually got me. He had an intake, exhaust, throttle body, Hondata, all kinds of stuff, still only got me by about 3 car lengths, lol. I'm still pretty surprised about the Charger, though. The guy caught up at the next stoplight and gave me the 'grin and nod'- I laughed my ass off for about an hour with my buddy who's got an 09 LNF. He said, 'yeah, it's always nice to pull on someone who thinks they'll beat you!' lmao


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

My opinion would be crappy drivers. Also V6 300C?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Who ran a 300?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

boats4life said:


> Who ran a 300?


Wups I read dodge charger but my mind switched to 300C cause my uncle owns an SRT-8 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Wups I read dodge charger but my mind switched to 300C cause my uncle owns an SRT-8
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Yeah, I was leaving base earlier today and when we left the light I was accelerating normally. I guess he heard the BPV and he revved a little. That was all I needed- we took off from 40 up to 100, and he was about 4 lengths, the whole way.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Tell me... Is the exit of your base a drag strip like ours was at Drum? Lol


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Haha, Oceana BLVD runs for a good 3.5 miles before it turns. lol


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ahh ours was about a 450m 4 lane stretch. It's always funny because everyone goes slow through the gates because MPs only take care of things inside the base and local police didn't bother with it. So it was 15-60 rolls all the time. It was just funny seeing. 

But back on topic. I feel the only reason Si's are loosing is because of bad drivers.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Maybe, but I can't be sure, from the sound of them during the runs, they knew what they were doing. Or they had autos, lol.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nah there are no automatic Sis


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Yeah, I've seen a few SIs try to run me, but only one actually got me. He had an intake, exhaust, throttle body, Hondata, all kinds of stuff, still only got me by about 3 car lengths, lol. I'm still pretty surprised about the Charger, though. The guy caught up at the next stoplight and gave me the 'grin and nod'- I laughed my ass off for about an hour with my buddy who's got an 09 LNF. He said, 'yeah, it's always nice to pull on someone who thinks they'll beat you!' lmao


 
ONLY 3 cars?
Thats alot!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

70x7 said:


> ONLY 3 cars?
> Thats alot!!


Not considering what parts he had... Lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Beat a Scion TC yesterday. He was pure stock, i know this becuase it made that annoying toyota noise when accelerating lol.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Not considering what parts he had... Lol


but for "evenly matched" cars it is :1poke:


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

boats4life said:


> Not considering what parts he had... Lol


An Si with those mods should be in the high 13s with a good driver


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll be posting my dyno stuff here in a bit- look for the thread, coming tonight.


----------

